# Striker & Latch Mortising Tool?



## bmull (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi guys! I have about 20 doors to install and have been looking for a striker & latch mortising tool. I am looking for the type that is hand tool. Drill a hole and it fits into the hole. Tap it a few time to get the depth and perimeter cut, then I would use a chisel to mortise out the rest. I need both the squared corners & rounded corners for each. 

Wondering if anyone here would know of a place online I could purchase these tools from??

Any help would greatly be appreciated.

Thanks, 

BMuLL


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

A few days ago I was browsing in sears. Saw a set that looked pretty good to me. (Especially after having used the cheap Lowes set.) It was $ twenty something. You could check your local store.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

How 'bout this:
.


----------



## bmull (Dec 22, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> How 'bout this:
> .



What the heck is that? LMAO!! Doesn't look exactly like what I had in mind. LOL.. But guess I can't say for sure cause I am not real sure how that one works. 


Also my local stores only sell the little cheap door knob install jigs. The ones that are only made for clamping to door, drill hole for door knob and drill the 1 inch hole for the striker.

I am looking for the actual tools made for mortising out the Thickness of the striker & latch plates. 

Any one know of anywhere else online that I can find these tools??


Thanks for all of you guys imput. All has been very appreciated. 


BMuLL


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Cabinetman,
I love those old ads. The wording is great. I really like a tool that doesn't get out of order.:laughing:
Bmull,
Here's some lockset stuff:
http://hardware.hardwarestore.com/29-437-lock-installation-templates.aspx

http://www.chown.com/cgi-bin/lansaw...NR(S0100):0000000000+ZXJENR(S0100):0000032310

Mike Hawkins


----------

